

Doman registration scam: 35 million names registered in April. 32 million were part of a kiting scheme. - nickb
http://www.bobparsons.com/DomainKiting.html

======
keith
2006 called. It wants its article back.

------
josefresco
a little late to the game, but it's pretty sad that it's _still_ happening in
2008

------
vbrhjajcn
I work for a company that does domain tasting. It's perfectly legitimate. We
have over a million domain names in our portfolio.

